# I have ideas, interested in app development, pretty clueless as to where to start



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

As stated in the title, I'm interested... as for how clueless I am as to where to start??? I have never done any developing at all. I don't know any computer languages. I have dabbled in very basic HTML a very long time ago when I was a kid and had a "geocities" page. I have built a few spreadsheets for people... one for my boyfriend to do his scheduling at work for his employees. It had a few "if-then"s in it such as if an employee is scheduled 6 or more hours, it would automatically calculate in a 30 minute lunch for them, etc etc... I'm actually pretty good at math (I hear this may help a little). I graduated high school and college with a B.S. in biology and chemistry, so I have a pretty analytical mind. I figure those things would be helpful.

Which books would you guys recommend? besides downloading the android development kit, what else is recommended? (I run linux). what other general recommendations would you guys make?


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

1. Java JDK
2. Something similar to Notepad++ (text editor)


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

good info here http://rootzwiki.com/user/2427-yarly/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Also see my posts from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37459-a-simple-audio-editing-app-synthasizer/

If you still have questions after, feel free to post them.


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

This is very helpful. As for books to buy at Barnes and Noble, what would you guys recommend as the first book to read? when I say first book, I'm speaking about the very, very basic of basics, such as concepts and framework of development in general, but a little targeted towards Android... I really don't even have the vocabulary to ask you guys what I'm looking for in a first book to read, if that gives you guys a little more insight.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

LazerOrca said:


> This is very helpful. As for books to buy at Barnes and Noble, what would you guys recommend as the first book to read? when I say first book, I'm speaking about the very, very basic of basics, such as concepts and framework of development in general, but a little targeted towards Android... I really don't even have the vocabulary to ask you guys what I'm looking for in a first book to read, if that gives you guys a little more insight.


The java book in my profile.

EDIT: the head first one about java if it's unclear about which one.


----------

